# Plow on 2009 f150



## SNOWMAN86 (Jan 8, 2009)

Has any one put a plow on there 09 f150 if so please post pics


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Heres the 2009 F150 regular cab with a 7.5ft fisher RD plow at the Ford Dealer at home. Took it when i was home for christmas break. Didnt take him long to get the plow on the newest truck on the lot 

This dealer has been plowing his lot with an F150 with fisher for as long as i can remember


----------



## SNOWMAN86 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thats sweet i love that blue


----------

